

Facebook’s spring animation library for Android UIs - jamesgpearce
http://facebook.github.io/rebound/

======
myko
Very disappointing that this isn't available via Maven. Is Facebook expecting
wide adoption of their libraries even not supporting the standard tooling?

I suppose someone could fork the project and put it together in a more useful
way.

~~~
wsbail29
FYI: I just merged a pull request that adds gradle support. Would love for
somebody to send a pull request to add maven as well.

~~~
myko
Very cool! Though I wasn't very clear I actually meant I'd like to see this
made available via Maven Central as an aar, so that it could more easily be
incorporated into Gradle based applications - though having a build.gradle
makes it fairly trivial to pull the project and manage that oneself,
especially now that Guava is no longer a dependency as well :)

Really awesome to see Facebook producing stuff like this.

